# Haye V Bellew



## The Evertonian (Mar 2, 2017)

Looking forward to this one...a good old fashioned grudge match.

Will anybody else be watching?
Anybody having a flutter?


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 2, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			Looking forward to this one...a good old fashioned grudge match.

Will anybody else be watching?
Anybody having a flutter?
		
Click to expand...

.

I'm looking forward to it and hope Haye gives him a hiding.

Not gonna have any money on it but gonna go for Haye in the 6th


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 2, 2017)

i pay enough for sky without getting my wallet out for a fight that wont go two rounds ,in my opinion Haye will take Bellew easy


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2017)

Not bothered about boxing to be honest...and I am not sure how being on pay-per-view benefits a minority sport either.

When I was a kid, you knew who the World Champ was... now there's dozens at each weight..


----------



## Dasit (Mar 2, 2017)

IanM said:



			Not bothered about boxing to be honest...and I am not sure how being on pay-per-view benefits a minority sport either.

When I was a kid, you knew who the World Champ was... now there's dozens at each weight..
		
Click to expand...

Some of the highest paid athletes in the world are boxers.



Haye for me, will go 4th round TKO


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hoping for a double KO.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 2, 2017)

Haye should win easy enough in my opinion.
Bellew will need to come out all guns blazing and that will be his downfall.


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2017)

The only way I can see a Bellew win is if Haye is careless and leaves his chin exposed as Bellew can hit.

Bellew doesn't have a great chin and a couple of Hayemakers should be enough. Third round KO for me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2017)

Haye for me round 1 or 2 if the fight gets started at all.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2017)

Can someone explain why it's a grudge match please? Have they fought before, is there a past history between the two?


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 2, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Can someone explain why it's a grudge match please? Have they fought before, is there a past history between the two?
		
Click to expand...

.

They obviously just seem to absolutely hate eachother!


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 2, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Can someone explain why it's a grudge match please? Have they fought before, is there a past history between the two?
		
Click to expand...

Because thats what boxing is all about nowadays, 2 mens acting like children in the months leading up to event in order to create more interest in the fight. 

Its pathetic


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm going to watch it. Hopefully Haye with shut him up.


----------



## Val (Mar 2, 2017)

Haye will win confortably as i think he is the more accomplished boxer than Bellew however i'd like to see Bellew win.


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Can someone explain why it's a grudge match please? Have they fought before, is there a past history between the two?
		
Click to expand...

I don't view it as a grudge match, more like a domestic dust-up of ego v mouth. 

The fight took seed when Bellew shouted his mouth off after the Flores win, beating Haye's supposed 'night club' buddy. It makes financial and headline sense for them to fight. If Bellew loses, he'll just stay at cruiser and there's a few tasty title fights he can extract. For Haye, if he wins, does that put him on a fast track to Wilder, Joshua etc. or is he still got more 'proving' fights to do, say against Fury(s), Parker, etc.

Bellew v Cleverly had a similar 'grudge' build up, with aggro at the press conferences IIRC.


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 2, 2017)

Piece said:



			I don't view it as a grudge match, more like a domestic dust-up of ego v mouth. 

The fight took seed when Bellew shouted his mouth off after the Flores win, beating Haye's supposed 'night club' buddy. It makes financial and headline sense for them to fight. If Bellew loses, he'll just stay at cruiser and there's a few tasty title fights he can extract. For Haye, if he wins, does that put him on a fast track to Wilder, Joshua etc. or is he still got more 'proving' fights to do, say against Fury(s), Parker, etc.

Bellew v Cleverly had a similar 'grudge' build up, with aggro at the press conferences IIRC.
		
Click to expand...

If this fight doesn't constitute the term 'grudge-match' then please explain to me what type of fight does.

The two boxers openly despise one another. This fight is about male pride as much as the dollar bills. I'll be very surprised if any respect is shown between the two of them once the fight is over. Both of them don't just want to win, they are also looking to seriously hurt their opponent.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 2, 2017)

Won't be watching,but hope Haye batters him. 
I'm not a fan of Haye,but Bellew is just a knob.


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 2, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Won't be watching,but hope Haye batters him. 
I'm not a fan of Haye,but Bellew is just a knob.
		
Click to expand...

C'mon let's have it right...they're both knobs!


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 2, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			C'mon let's have it right...they're both knobs!
		
Click to expand...

.

I actually liked Haye a lot before this fight. 
Stooped to Bellews level now though and has tarnished my opinion of him. 

Still hope he batters Bellew though


----------



## Lump (Mar 2, 2017)

Boxers of today aren't the entertainers they once where. Just thugs with gloves on nowadays IMO

This did make me laugh though:
https://www.facebook.com/531603920185716/videos/vb.531603920185716/1479050168774415/?type=2&theater


----------



## Hosel Fade (Mar 2, 2017)

Bellew is 5-1 or worse at many bookies, tells you everything you need to know to be honest. Just an embarrassing PPV all around with a rubbish undercard and I hope the numbers are rubbish for the cheek Hearn had to put such a bad card on.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll certainly be watching this with no premium to pay for thanks to the good old android box. Free viewing it's like watching ITV &#128512;&#128512;. Pleased I got rid of rip off sky &#128077;

Haye to win


----------



## Jensen (Mar 2, 2017)

Is Bellew of mixed race ? This is not a racist question, something I asked someone else and they thought not. By mixed race, I don't mean first generation but a few races on, he seems to have African/Jamaican features ?

Just curious, not racist at all


----------



## richy (Mar 2, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Can someone explain why it's a grudge match please? Have they fought before, is there a past history between the two?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't a grudge match. It's a faked rivalry in the attempt to sell more PPV's. 

Bellew has been on record in the past to sing Haye's praises, saying he's the second best Cruiserweight ever.


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 2, 2017)

richy said:



			It isn't a grudge match. It's a faked rivalry in the attempt to sell more PPV's. 

Bellew has been on record in the past to sing Haye's praises, saying he's the second best Cruiserweight ever.
		
Click to expand...

.

Opinions can certainly change mate.

Especially with negotiations they have to go through etc. 

I think they're two completely different personalities totally who clash. 
A lot of rivalries are faked for sure but I don't think this one is...


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 2, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Is Bellew of mixed race ? This is not a racist question, something I asked someone else and they thought not. By mixed race, I don't mean first generation but a few races on, he seems to have African/Jamaican features ?

Just curious, not racist at all
		
Click to expand...

.

I'm pretty sure his mum is black.

Might be lying though...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Because thats what boxing is all about nowadays, 2 mens acting like children in the months leading up to event in order to create more interest in the fight. 

Its pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Joshua doesn't seem to be like this.


----------



## richy (Mar 2, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Joshua doesn't seem to be like this.
		
Click to expand...

He's a dull as dishwater and far too media trained. Probably trying to hide what he's like in real life.


----------



## richy (Mar 2, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			.

Opinions can certainly change mate.

Especially with negotiations they have to go through etc. 

I think they're two completely different personalities totally who clash. 
A lot of rivalries are faked for sure but I don't think this one is...
		
Click to expand...

This fight is happening because Bellew wouldn't get this type of money fighting anyone else. His mandatory fights certainly wouldn't be on PPV. 

If you look back at all Bellews "big" fights, there's always some kind of needle between the fighters. Totally false. 

Haye is taking this fight because he'd do almost anything for a few quid.


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 2, 2017)

richy said:



			This fight is happening because Bellew wouldn't get this type of money fighting anyone else. His mandatory fights certainly wouldn't be on PPV. 

If you look back at all Bellews "big" fights, there's always some kind of needle between the fighters. Totally false. 

Haye is taking this fight because he'd do almost anything for a few quid.
		
Click to expand...

They are pro-boxers mate, with a limited length of time to earn as much as they can. What's your beef?


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 2, 2017)

richy said:



			This fight is happening because Bellew wouldn't get this type of money fighting anyone else. His mandatory fights certainly wouldn't be on PPV. 

If you look back at all Bellews "big" fights, there's always some kind of needle between the fighters. Totally false. 

Haye is taking this fight because he'd do almost anything for a few quid.
		
Click to expand...

.

Isn't he worth around Â£20 million, I think he's covered for money!

Bellew is a wind up merchant, he deploys the same tactic for every fight, easy to do when you fight small timers.

Haye is different calibre to what he's fought previously and it's been surprising to see Haye stoop to Bellews level which make me think that he genuinely does not like the guy. 

Like I said, just hope he smashes him around the ring :rofl:


----------



## richy (Mar 2, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			They are pro-boxers mate, with a limited length of time to earn as much as they can. What's your beef?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got any beef. I just think these mismatches do more harm than good. 

And the WWF rivalry is pathetic, only there to try and attract attention Which wouldn't normally be there on the quality of the fight alone.


----------



## richy (Mar 2, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			.

Isn't he worth around Â£20 million, I think he's covered for money!

Bellew is a wind up merchant, he deploys the same tactic for every fight, easy to do when you fight small timers.

Haye is different calibre to what he's fought previously and it's been surprising to see Haye stoop to Bellews level which make me think that he genuinely does not like the guy. 

Like I said, just hope he smashes him around the ring :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Stooped to his level? Do you not remember the things Haye has said and done in the past?

He is skint, hence the comeback after the failed actor attempt


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 2, 2017)

richy said:



			I haven't got any beef. I just think these mismatches do more harm than good. 

And the WWF rivalry is pathetic, only there to try and attract attention Which wouldn't normally be there on the quality of the fight alone.
		
Click to expand...

So a former world heavyweight champion stepping in against the current cruiserweight world champion isn't enough to get the juices flowing?

It's going to be explosive, forget all the hype, when the first bell rings...it's going off
For that alone it's worth a look, surely?


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm going Haye in the 3rd. Won't be watching tho.

As opposed to most, I'm hoping for a Bellew ko. that'd shake it up a bit...


----------



## richy (Mar 2, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			So a former world heavyweight champion stepping in against the current cruiserweight world champion isn't enough to get the juices flowing?

It's going to be explosive, forget all the hype, when the first bell rings...it's going off
For that alone it's worth a look, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd rather see them fight the best in their respective divisions


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 2, 2017)

richy said:



			Personally I'd rather see them fight the best in their respective divisions
		
Click to expand...

But like you said yourself this is a big payday for Bellew. Haye see's this as a stepping stone to the best in the division.


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 2, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I'm going Haye in the 3rd. Won't be watching tho.

As opposed to most, I'm hoping for a Bellew ko. that'd shake it up a bit...
		
Click to expand...

I was reading today that Chisora tips Bellew, after sparring with him in the build up. 

Think I'll have a few beers Saturday then have a flutter just before it starts mate.


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 2, 2017)

Hope Bellew Sparks him, but can't see it. Haye going to be too powerful and I think he will punch straight through his defence. Think Haye has shown himself for what he is in the build up and has been an embarrassment. He is vastly overrated  and has very few decent scalps and is more known for ducking fights or barely turning up (Klitchko), but will still have too much for Tony who is wobbly at his own weight never mind in the heavyweights.
No way is it worthy of a PPV, punters are being milked by the promoters having to pay for tosh like this.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm hoping Bellew gets lucky and Floors him, think Haye will just have too much power though.
How is Haye Skint, what's he done with it all?


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 2, 2017)

I've got a couple of quid on Haye inside 3 rounds, so I suggest you all lump on Bellew and have a holiday on the bookies...


----------



## IainP (Mar 2, 2017)

They both fancy themselves as self promoters. Be interested to learn what Bellew will earn compared to last 2 fights. Guess for Haye he reminds those in division he can put bums on seats.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 2, 2017)

This fight certainly has my interest. I don't particularly like either fighters personality but both are students of the game. Both are erudite as pundits. 

I think the important thing about this fight is both can punch and both have been stopped, so a stoppage is a distinct possibility. Bellew has only suffered losses at light heavyweight (where he was boiling himself down by at least 1.5 stone) to Cleverley on points and KO to Stevenson but has been put over numerous times. Haye was KO'd by Carl Thompson (at Cruiserweight when he was a natural Cruiserweight) and lost on points to Wlad. 

I think Haye hits harder and is quicker but Bellew will trouble him if he connects - he certainly hits harder than Carl Thompson did. Haye has been largely inactive for 3/4 years and prior to that for me hadn't set the world alight at heavyweight despite winning a title. His most notable heavyweight win is over John Ruiz. However he was phenomenal as Cruiserweight. Bellew has looked so much better at Cruiserweight ko-ing his last 2 who were world class cruiserweights and also avenging one of his losses prior to that a few fights earlier. 

Therefore I think the odds are shorter than being made out. I'm backing Bellew rounds 1 and 2 and Haye 3 and 4. For me it has the makings of a must see fight - Hearn and the fighters have done their job well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2017)

Going Haye in 4. Not going to pay to watch it though


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 2, 2017)

Fromtherough said:



			This fight certainly has my interest. I don't particularly like either fighters personality but both are students of the game. Both are erudite as pundits. 

I think the important thing about this fight is both can punch and both have been stopped, so a stoppage is a distinct possibility. Bellew has only suffered losses at light heavyweight (where he was boiling himself down by at least 1.5 stone) to Cleverley on points and KO to Stevenson but has been put over numerous times. Haye was KO'd by Carl Thompson (at Cruiserweight when he was a natural Cruiserweight) and lost on points to Wlad. 

I think Haye hits harder and is quicker but Bellew will trouble him if he connects - he certainly hits harder than Carl Thompson did. Haye has been largely inactive for 3/4 years and prior to that for me hadn't set the world alight at heavyweight despite winning a title. His most notable heavyweight win is over John Ruiz. However he was phenomenal as Cruiserweight. Bellew has looked so much better at Cruiserweight ko-ing his last 2 who were world class cruiserweights and also avenging one of his losses prior to that a few fights earlier. 

Therefore I think the odds are shorter than being made out. I'm backing Bellew rounds 1 and 2 and Haye 3 and 4. For me it has the makings of a must see fight - Hearn and the fighters have done their job well.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a decent preview &#128077;&#127995;&#129354;


----------



## richy (Mar 2, 2017)

Fromtherough said:



			This fight certainly has my interest. I don't particularly like either fighters personality but both are students of the game. Both are erudite as pundits. 

I think the important thing about this fight is both can punch and both have been stopped, so a stoppage is a distinct possibility. Bellew has only suffered losses at light heavyweight (where he was boiling himself down by at least 1.5 stone) to Cleverley on points and KO to Stevenson but has been put over numerous times. Haye was KO'd by Carl Thompson (at Cruiserweight when he was a natural Cruiserweight) and lost on points to Wlad. 

I think Haye hits harder and is quicker but Bellew will trouble him if he connects - he certainly hits harder than Carl Thompson did. Haye has been largely inactive for 3/4 years and prior to that for me hadn't set the world alight at heavyweight despite winning a title. His most notable heavyweight win is over John Ruiz. However he was phenomenal as Cruiserweight. Bellew has looked so much better at Cruiserweight ko-ing his last 2 who were world class cruiserweights and also avenging one of his losses prior to that a few fights earlier. 

Therefore I think the odds are shorter than being made out. I'm backing Bellew rounds 1 and 2 and Haye 3 and 4. For me it has the makings of a must see fight - Hearn and the fighters have done their job well.
		
Click to expand...

So Flores is a world class Cruiserweight? 

Oh dear god!!!!


----------



## richy (Mar 2, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			Thats a decent preview &#128077;&#127995;&#129354;
		
Click to expand...

Without being rude, it really wasn't.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			I'm hoping Bellew gets lucky and Floors him, think Haye will just have too much power though.
How is Haye Skint, what's he done with it all?
		
Click to expand...

Hairspray?


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 2, 2017)

richy said:



			So Flores is a world class Cruiserweight? 

Oh dear god!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that's a fair enough comment. I agree Flores was not world class. I was referring to Makubu being world class and in my haste (the fact I've had a few pints has nothing to do with it) mistakenly lumped it together with his most recent ko win. However, I stand by the rest of my post.

I think Bellew has to have an element of needle for his opponent to get himself going. We've seen it many times before notably with Cleverly and Stevenson - albeit with differing results. Similarly Haye adopts these tactics as we've seen against Chisora and Wlad - again with differing results. It sells fights. 

I suppose an argument could be made about should the fight have been made. However it's not uncommon for a world title holder to fight a top ranked (unbelievably Haye is in top 6 in 3 of the 4 bodies) opponent in the division above. It's all about money at the end of the day. I do think it'll be worth a watch though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2017)

What time is their fight?


----------



## IainP (Mar 3, 2017)

BBC 5 live coverage starts at 10pm, so probably between 10 & 11


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 3, 2017)

richy said:



			Without being rude, it really wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha you're full of the joys you...


----------



## richy (Mar 3, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			Hahaha you're full of the joys you...
		
Click to expand...

I forgot the wink smilie. I wasn't 100% serious


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2017)

richy said:



			It isn't a grudge match. It's a faked rivalry in the attempt to sell more PPV's.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thought as much, boxing is like bloody WWE now, just all bluster and bull$hit.


----------



## richy (Mar 3, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah thought as much, boxing is like bloody WWE now, just all bluster and bull$hit.
		
Click to expand...

It's because the best seldom fight the best anymore so to make it more appealing to the casual fan they have to come up with some fake rivalry.


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 3, 2017)

richy said:



			He's a dull as dishwater and far too media trained. Probably trying to hide what he's like in real life.
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced he is too different from what you see on TV. Whilst it was only the once and it was brief, I met him prior to the Olympics. Really nice guy.


----------



## Piece (Mar 3, 2017)

Just saw the weigh-in. Haye looking absolutely cut and cool. Bellew trying a bit hard to look relaxed and carrying a bit of mid waist timber IMHO.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 3, 2017)

Piece said:



			Just saw the weigh-in. Haye looking absolutely cut and cool. Bellew trying a bit hard to look relaxed and carrying a bit of mid waist timber IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Haye's had his time, took on the best and was given a boxing lesson by an ageing Klitschko, excuses about his toe etc etc, then retired, now he's back with a bigger gob than ever, fairly tiresome stuff and so staged.
Dare say he'll beat this guy Bellew and I hope it's a good fight for the punters but cant help thinking he's yesterdays news. Yawn.


----------



## Mr A (Mar 3, 2017)

I have to agree with everything richy has said. 

This fight is a mismatch, Haye will end it whenever he sees fit, he is simply a level above Bellew. And that is why there has been so much trash talk, it helps sell an awful fight to casual fans who love a 'rivalry'. I won't be paying for it, the undercard isn't that good either. Looking forward to Thurman/Garcia though!


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

After watching Bellew against Brudov I think Hayes will play with him for a while letting him know he could take him at his will and then eventually send him into next week!


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2017)

Ring walk approx 10.30pm


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2017)

I was a massive David Haye fan for ages thought he was a class cruiserweight , but he was never a heavyweight in his prime just a blown up cruiserweight .. If haye is to win he will need to do it early as he is possibly the heaviest he has ever been and after 6 he will be blowing a bit .. 

I hope Bellew approaches it better than the Flores fight they were both swinging like mad , 

My call ? Bellew in 8 .. if he is still awake


Both fighters dragging boxing down to where it doesnt need to be , Joshua may be boring but a good pro


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 4, 2017)

I'll go Haye to win in the 5th.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hills giving even money on it finishing between rounds 1-6 ,  Bet 365 offering 15/2 for Haye to win in the 5th or 11/1 to win in the 6th


----------



## Jensen (Mar 4, 2017)

Let's get ready to rumble.....


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2017)

Geeez. Both look like old drunks &#128533;


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2017)

Bellew gassed and struggling to beat a man on one leg here

Eddie Hearn chuckling all the way to the bank (again)


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2017)

We can safely say these two aren't in the future heavyweight picture. Joshua has his feet up, cigar out and giggling


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2017)

Brilliant, proper Rocky stuff.


----------



## IainP (Mar 4, 2017)

Thought it was shaping up pretty well until the injury


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2017)

Absolute shower that. The worst display of supposed high level boxing I think I've ever seen


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2017)

I would hate myself if I paid for that. Disgusting


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah they proper hate each other :rofl:

Can't believe people actually fell for that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2017)

Good lad Tony, good lad, fooled them all :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Gutsy fight but no great skills, Joshua has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Good lad Tony, good lad, fooled them all :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, just proves he's good enough to beat a cripple &#128513;


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Get in the bomber lad :thup: 

Didn't watch it myself, differing opinions on here tho.

Thats Scouse 2 Londoners 0 tonight. Up the blues for the hatrick tomoro


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah, just proves he's good enough to beat a cripple &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Only just though. 

Anyone with a morsel of ability would've ended that a lot sooner.


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2017)

It was a very poor quality fight. Both blowing after 5 rounds. The bloke Ohara Davies on the undercard looked the best fighter on the night.

Haye to retire after that and Bellew to go back down to cruiser, hopefully to face Usyk.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2017)

richy said:



			Only just though. 

Anyone with a morsel of ability would've ended that a lot sooner.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone with any sense wouldn't of fell for the hype before it, was never going to be a classic and the hugs at the end were sad!
Nice little earner and already talking about a rematch...kerrrrchinnnnng


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 4, 2017)

richy said:



			Only just though. 

Anyone with a morsel of ability would've ended that a lot sooner.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with this Haye was messed up but Bellow was knackered.

I think Bellow said it in his interview that he had seccured his kids future and I believe that's what he set out to do when he called Haye out.

Great credit to Haye for not quitting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Got to agree with this Haye was messed up but Bellow was knackered.

I think Bellow said it in his interview that he had seccured his kids future and I believe that's what he set out to do when he called Haye out.

Great credit to Haye for not quitting.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh Tony, imo it should've been stopped once Haye was injured, that's when it stopped being a boxing match, watching him struggle to walk at times was ridiculous and as Richy said Bellew didn't have the ability to finish him off.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

Reminded me of Paul McCartney Vs Heather Mills


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Anyone with any sense wouldn't of fell for the hype before it, was never going to be a classic and the hugs at the end were sad!
Nice little earner and already talking about a rematch...kerrrrchinnnnng
		
Click to expand...

Plenty on here did


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 5, 2017)

Before the injury it was shaping up to be a decent fight. That spoilt it as a spectacle. Bellew then punched himself out a bit trying to finish it immediately. As I said previously the promoters and fighters sold the fight well. Both fighters have history of creating hype around their fights and certainly did that this time. That's their job surely? 

I can't see Bellew dropping back down to Cruiserweight now. Why would he? He already achieved his dream of winning the belt and there is no massive fight for him (money wise) in that division and he won't have many more. The money for him is now in either a rematch with Haye or a top heavyweight. I saw in the interviews he was calling out Wilder and Hearn mentioned Parker so that probably shows their intentions.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 5, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Get in the bomber lad :thup: 

Didn't watch it myself, differing opinions on here tho.

Thats Scouse 2 Londoners 0 tonight. *Up the blues for the hatrick tomoro*

Click to expand...

Davie's gotta be pished here?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 5, 2017)

I listened to it on the wireless, no way was I giving those pair of hunts my hard earned.


----------



## The Evertonian (Mar 5, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Anyone with any sense wouldn't of fell for the hype before it, was never going to be a classic and the hugs at the end were sad!
Nice little earner and already talking about a rematch...kerrrrchinnnnng
		
Click to expand...

Kerrrrchinnnnng indeed, 100/1 for a Bellew stoppage in the 11th had me tempted enough to part with Â£1 of my hard earned. 
But as a contest, it was hard to watch once Hayes leg stopped working. Just glad the stoppage did eventually come, for obvious reasons ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 5, 2017)

Fromtherough said:



			Before the injury it was shaping up to be a decent fight. That spoilt it as a spectacle. Bellew then punched himself out a bit trying to finish it immediately. As I said previously the promoters and fighters sold the fight well. Both fighters have history of creating hype around their fights and certainly did that this time. That's their job surely? 

I can't see Bellew dropping back down to Cruiserweight now. Why would he? He already achieved his dream of winning the belt and there is no massive fight for him (money wise) in that division and he won't have many more. The money for him is now in either a rematch with Haye or a top heavyweight. I saw in the interviews he was calling out Wilder and Hearn mentioned Parker so that probably shows their intentions.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't a title fight.


----------



## richy (Mar 5, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Wasn't a title fight.
		
Click to expand...

I think he means he won a title at Cruiserweight


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 5, 2017)

richy said:



			I think he means he won a title at Cruiserweight
		
Click to expand...

OK, apologies


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 5, 2017)

Didnt see it .how did Haye get hurt ?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2017)

bladeplayer said:



			Didnt see it .how did Haye get hurt ?
		
Click to expand...

Bust his ankle in the 6th round (I think) and could barely walk after that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 5, 2017)

Forgot it was on and when it turned it on, it was the start of round six. Typical, how the hell Haye got through to round 11 I don't know. Think Haye would of won if his ankle had not gone. But massive credit to Bellew.


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 5, 2017)

The golfing equivalent would be a scratch golfer with a bag full of broken clubs and only a 7 iron to his name, getting beaten by a 9 handicapper on the 17th green.

Incredible bravery from haye, he was taking control of the fight before his injury, after which it was very hard to watch. Felt sorry for the guy, literally had the legs cut from under him but showed great heart.

Good luck to bellew, showed great courage stepping up to fight haye and seems a nice guy, but think he will get found out against a fully fit heavyweight.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 5, 2017)

lobthewedge said:



			The golfing equivalent would be a scratch golfer with a bag full of broken clubs and only a 7 iron to his name, getting beaten by a 9 handicapper on the 17th green.

Incredible bravery from haye, he was taking control of the fight before his injury, after which it was very hard to watch. Felt sorry for the guy, literally had the legs cut from under him but showed great heart.

Good luck to bellew, showed great courage stepping up to fight haye and seems a nice guy, but think he will get found out against a fully fit heavyweight.
		
Click to expand...

..
Shouldnt any cruiserweight tho ? its a big step up to me Haye was at his best when he was lean & fast , oik he was in great condition but to me he was to heavy from what he was use to .. didnt consider an injury but i did think Haye would struggle if it went late ..


----------



## ger147 (Mar 5, 2017)

So to summarise, a guy with one hand beat a guy on one leg and the bookies cleaned up.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 5, 2017)

ger147 said:



			So to summarise, a guy with one hand beat a guy on one leg and the bookies cleaned up.
		
Click to expand...

You're right , Haye was down and got 3 counts in round 6. It use to be 3 knock downs in the same round and it was all over. 
 You'll be at least 3 down next Sunday in our heavy weight bout :rofl:


----------



## ger147 (Mar 5, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			You're right , Haye was down and got 3 counts in round 6. It use to be 3 knock downs in the same round and it was all over. 
 You'll be at least 3 down next Sunday in our heavy weight bout :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget your Â£1...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 5, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Don't forget your Â£1...
		
Click to expand...

The only pound i'll need is the one for the visitors locker


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2017)

Hard to be totally objective considering Haye was so injured with the leg. Not sure what the future holds for both but neither are going to dominate (certainly not Haye who is done now) and I can't see Bellew doing anything at world level going on


----------



## gmc40 (Mar 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hard to be totally objective considering Haye was so injured with the leg. Not sure what the future holds for both but neither are going to dominate (certainly not Haye who is done now) and I can't see Bellew doing anything at world level going on
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean at Heavyweight? He's already the WBC Cruiserweight champion.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2017)

He Bellew was saying on brekkie tv that he may not box again.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2017)

I think Bellew, will take on one more fight possibly two if he wins the first, those being the for the belts held by others at the moment. If he can win the first and get a fight for the second, he'll have two massive pay days and secure his and his families future, which from his comments after the Haye fight is what he seems to be mainly concerned about.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			I think Bellew, will take on one more fight possibly two if he wins the first, those being the for the belts held by others at the moment. If he can win the first and get a fight for the second, he'll have two massive pay days and secure his and his families future, which from his comments after the Haye fight is what he seems to be mainly concerned about.
		
Click to expand...

One fight then. Can't see him taking any other titles I'm afraid.


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			One fight then. Can't see him taking any other titles I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

He would unify the cruiserweight division if he really wanted to. He's the best cruiserweight around just now IMO. However, the money on offer is miles better at heavyweight.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 6, 2017)

Val said:



			He would unify the cruiserweight division if he really wanted to. He's the best cruiserweight around just now IMO. However, the money on offer is miles better at heavyweight.
		
Click to expand...

He's not a top 5 cruiser weight, don't let the title fool you on that one.


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2017)

Val said:



			He would unify the cruiserweight division if he really wanted to. He's the best cruiserweight around just now IMO. However, the money on offer is miles better at heavyweight.
		
Click to expand...

Better than Usyk? Not in my book.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 6, 2017)

I like Bellew but I would have usyk, Bredis, lebedev, huck, glowacki and gassiev above him.


----------



## richy (Mar 6, 2017)

Val said:



			He would unify the cruiserweight division if he really wanted to. He's the best cruiserweight around just now IMO. However, the money on offer is miles better at heavyweight.
		
Click to expand...

He really isn't. He's barely top 5. He's taking these money fights because he'd get beat facing a top cruiser.


----------



## richy (Mar 6, 2017)

Piece said:



			Better than Usyk? Not in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Usyk beats everyone at cruiser and most at heavyweight right now


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2017)

Shows you what I know :rofl:


----------

